# Swap Razr Screen Into Bionic?



## chrisjm00 (Aug 20, 2011)

Just a thought i had. What are the differences in the razr screen and bionic screen? The razr screen looks nicer than the bionics. Would it be possible to swap out the razr panel into the bionic? Or is that just not possible?


----------



## ddggttff3 (Oct 11, 2011)

just looked through ifixit, screens use diff ribbon cables to connect, and the razr screen is stuck to the front bezel (yay for over adhesiveness)... aka, no can do.


----------



## chrisjm00 (Aug 20, 2011)

That stinks. Oh well would have been awesome.


----------



## Uraiga (Oct 11, 2011)

Sad face


----------

